# Help with using Netopia 3347-02 Gateway with CenturyTel Service.



## mykrowsy (Dec 26, 2008)

I moved from an AT&T serviced area to a CenturyTel serviced area. I want to use my Netopia 3347-02 provided by at&t on my centurytel DSL line because I like the GUI and stability of the Netopia. However, when I try to mimic the settings for centurytel DSL in the westell modem that centurytel provided, I get green lights for dsl and internet, but no connectivity to the internet.

Is there firmware specialized for AT&T that is prohibiting me from using this? Is there a firmware that's a little more flexible? Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that you are correct, many ISP supplied modem/routers are locked to the ISP.

I'd just bridge the CenturyTel router and buy a real router.


----------



## mykrowsy (Dec 26, 2008)

johnwill said:


> I suspect that you are correct, many ISP supplied modem/routers are locked to the ISP.
> 
> I'd just bridge the CenturyTel router and buy a real router.


I've read elsewhere that just changing the vpi/vci to 8/35 would do the trick, but it didn't. I'm sure if I knew more about the features of the modem and the needed settings for centurytel, i could make it work, but I don't. 

I have a router, it's a NETGEAR WGR614. I've had a ton of problems with it, though and I'm constantly resetting it to get connection restored or sped up.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## mykrowsy (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks. I noticed the westell and netopia both have the same ip - 192.168.1.1. Could that be an issue?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, it sure is! Change the Netopia base address to 192.168.2.1 and see if that helps. :smile:


----------



## joemoma (Jan 8, 2009)

i work for att and will be trying to use the 3347-02 in the next coming weeks so wait up and i post what i find out.i will be calling centurytel for it.i hope they can help.i have a lot of customers that bring adsl modems from all over the country and i got them to work here.so we'll see.also the 3347-02 is also wireless why would you use a netgear?


----------



## mykrowsy (Dec 26, 2008)

joemoma said:


> i work for att and will be trying to use the 3347-02 in the next coming weeks so wait up and i post what i find out.i will be calling centurytel for it.i hope they can help.i have a lot of customers that bring adsl modems from all over the country and i got them to work here.so we'll see.also the 3347-02 is also wireless why would you use a netgear?


i've since upgraded to a linksys wrt160n v2. my wireless signal is much better, but i'm still constantly resetting both modem and router to regain signal. any progress with yours?


----------



## mykrowsy (Dec 26, 2008)

so, i'm updating now through my netopia 3347-02-1002. I was also able to get my at&t 2wire 2701 working as well. The changes I had to make were

VPI: change from 0 to 8
VCI: leave at 35

ATM Encapsulation: Change from LLC/SNAP to VC muxed (routed)

this enabled both routers to work.

however first i had to flush my tcp/ip and all that jazz with these commands;

netsh i i r r 
netsh w r
netsh i i de ar

and a restart got me going.


The only thing I'm concerned with now, is that the sync rate on the netopia shows a downstream max of 8128 and the 2wire shows a max of 12498. is there any way to up the cap that I think may be programmed into the netopia?

I like the wireless performance of the netopia better.

thanks again.

mike


----------

